# do rhoms shoal with kois



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

i put my guyana rhom in a new 60 then like 4 hours ago i put 3 nice kois in there for lunch but it seems hes just swimming around them in a pac i mean the kois practically touch his mouth but he doesnt eat it y is this?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

how big r the koi and how big is the rhom ........ i bet hey'l be rippin into emm in another 4 hours he's just gettin used to his new seroundings his tru agressive self will be unleashed when he feels more at home i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

because he doesnt feel like killing them and eating them he will sooner or later


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

the rhom in 6 in and the kois ar elike 2


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think they will be gone soon.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

anything with a P is gonna be nuthing but food


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

They will die soon,


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

they are probably gone already









I hope


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

nope still not dead it seems like the rhom is protecting it cuz the kois swim together abd the rhom swims aroung then into it and looks around and seems like its protecting becuz the kois get so close to rhom that the kois dont even run around anymore or get scared well what ever they are doing it is good because my rhom is moving alot more cuz it travels with the kois


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

try turning down lights. Mine is now trained. He attacks whenever I put anything in the tank. The guys here told me to starv it for a few days and then toss in some fish. He is now the worst killer!















also, dont get too close to the tank... they dont like to give free shows...


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

yea ive tryed doing that but it dont work for me and ive kepted the lights off for a long time and still there still shoaling


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Patience....
You said you just moved your rhom into a new tank - it needs time to get used to the new surroundings. Once it's properly acclimatized, it will definitely go after the koi.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

gone by tomorrow


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Patience....
> You said you just moved your rhom into a new tank - it needs time to get used to the new surroundings. Once it's properly acclimatized, it will definitely go after the koi.










i was gonns say the same


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sooner than later they will be gone!!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

It is figuring out which one is gonna be dinner!


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

are the kois dead yet? if not the kois will die soon have are their fin nips on the koi?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you are only about a year late buddy! lol


















teflondon said:


> are the kois dead yet? if not the kois will die soon have are their fin nips on the koi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

teflondon said:


> are the kois dead yet? if not the kois will die soon have are their fin nips on the koi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you smoking or snorting


























































Did you really go back a few pages for this thread


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, are they dead yet? hehehe


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

My 4 inch rhom killed and ate 6 and 7 inch kois...so its really strange that he isnt eating them


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Holy Crap. Old post retrieval Batman.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

.............................................................................or your jokin......







....i really hope your jokin


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh man, I cant wait to get a rhom!!


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)




----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

man nothin like bringin up the past. now this thread needs to die again


----------

